# Great Pyrenees Bolt



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

This is my great Pyrenees dog named Bolt,he is a livestock guardian dog for the goats.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cute dog, looks young. How old?


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

This picture is a little old,but he's a year old now.His birthday was 4th of July!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

Here is another picture of Bolt.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 20, 2017)

Very handsome boy you got there!! I dunno how he looks so clean for being white.

@Southern by choice lookie another LGD


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

Bolt.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

Here is one of the goats Bolt watches,Her name is Pointhorn.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 20, 2017)

is she part Kiko?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2017)

What a gorgeous dog. I love his name, but sure hope he is a good boy and doesn't "bolt" over the fence.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

Pointhorn is all kiko. We have an electric fence. It keeps my animals in,and predators out.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

And here is Billy,my Buck


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 20, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Very handsome boy you got there!! I dunno how he looks so clean for being white.
> 
> @Southern by choice lookie another LGD


LOL, that's what I was thinking. Once I moved to the farm I have up on giving mine a bath. She just runs right back to the slop pot and dives in.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

I've never gave my dog a bath,but when the weather gets muddy,bolt gets muddy,but in nice weather,bolt stays clean.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 20, 2017)

Bolt is very handsome.
I've got 4 GP's, Angel, Marvel, Bella, and Roosevelt.
And one GPxBC named Mikey.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

what is a BC?


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2017)

B


BantammChick said:


> what is a BC?


Border Collie


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 20, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> Here is another picture of Bolt.View attachment 36882


What a handsome boy!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

TAH said:


> B
> 
> Border Collie


Thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 20, 2017)

I have two GP's and love them. Bolt is a handsome boy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 20, 2017)

Love your boy, Bolt!
They are very special dogs for sure!
We have 5 Pyrs, 1 Anatolian ( had 2 but our girl passed away- still hard to not say 2 toli's) and 3 Toli/Pyr crosses
My avatar is of the girl that passed away, she was our best lead dog and the male Pyr is our best male pyr.

I have Kikos too!  The white one... none of our horns are like that... strange ... how old is she? 
 How old is your buckling? He is going to be pretty! oops- handsome lol  Moses below had similar coloring as a kid.
This is our herdsire Moses-

We LOVE LOVE LOVE him!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 21, 2017)

We bought pointhorn,and Billy.I don't really know how old either of them are,sorry.Your buck is so cute!!


----------

